# North Carolina Gamers Needed



## Belen (Feb 1, 2002)

I am looking to recruit one or two people for a 3E game. The game is set in a Campaign world that I have created. The group is set for roleplaying with a good mix of combat, but we prefer the story to come before the numbers. The campaign world in question is set for a 2003 release to the market, so you will have playtesting opportunities.  We game on Saturday evenings in Apex, NC.

I would really enjoy having a lady in the group, although it is not required.  If you cannot play, but know someone who may be interested then please let me know. 

Dave


----------



## Tellerve (Feb 1, 2002)

*I'm interested*

BelenUmeria-

I would be interested in playing in the campaign.  I live in Raleigh, NC so not far away and could do the Saturday night thing.  Let me know if your interested.

I have played for a good many years now but have recently been dm'ing more, and currently DM'ing a group through Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.

david_craig_alonso@hotmail.com

Email me,

Tellerve


----------

